

Objective-C vs. Swift messages dispatch (2014) - Stevo11
http://blog.untitledkingdom.co.uk/obj-c-vs-swift/

======
Pargr0n
It's strange. Swift promises so much in terms of performance. But it's still
not really clear why it's under-delivering. Better method dispatch is exactly
the sort of thing that should move it way beyond Obj-C...

